# Settled On A New (to Me) Motorcycle...



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

I got my new bike. Listened to lots of advice (here and elsewhere), ended up going against most of it.









I purchased a 2001 Yamaha Roadstar Silverado. 1602 cc bad boy with chrome everywhere. It has a hyper-charger and 2-into-2 cobra pipes. It is loud.

The local dealer said they'd be happy to sell me a 750 or a 900 cc model, but in two weeks or so I'd be back in asking them why they sold me a 750 / 900 cc bike. In other words, power. I'd get used to the lack of power pretty quickly.

I have completed the T3RG motorcycle course, I have my endorsement, spent a bunch of money at Leatherup.com to get the helmet, jacket, gloves, boots, chaps, etc. Then spent more money to complete the 8,000 mile factory service and put on a rear Metzler tire. I didn't anticipate the start-up costs, but they are all worth it now. My first tank of gas netted 43.7 MPG. That is triple the mileage on the Yukon XL 3/4 ton.

I have a good ride in to work on mostly side roads and only 2 miles out of the way. I am on I-25 only 1/2 mile (get on, get off).

Randy


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS! Start-up costs for the bike are just like for the TT....all the stuff we just can't live without









Kathy just took her M'cycle Saftey class this weekend....they didn't have such things 30 years ago when she got her endorsement. Passed with flying colors (but hadn't ever let the endorsement go, so this was really just for her own education).

Let the GOOD TIMES ROLL!!!! ....and be safe!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

That's a beautiful bike Randy! Congratulations! 
Enjoy and ride safe


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Randy,
Nice looking bike....Be safe and have fun. Maybe sometime we can get together at a rally or something and go for a cruise. Keep your hair in the wind and bugs off the teeth.


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

Sweet!!!!!!!!!!! Welcome to the club! Here is a picture of my 2001 Silverado. It's an old picture of the bike sitting stock. I've added lots of extras since then. Enjoy your MC, I think you'll like your choice. I've never had a minutes problem with mine.

Mike


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Very nice!

When I first read the topic title I thought... Oh, he settled.
My motto...Never settle.







It looks like you DIDN'T settle!









Be Safe!
MaeJae


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

That is sweet! I have been toying with the idea of getting a bike, mainly due to the increase in fuel costs, and 13MPG in the F150 is getting a little old.

Don't have a clue where I will start, or if the wife will approve it.

Congrats!


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Well, others are posting pictures of their rides, I may as well post mine as well (being it's my pride and joy).​


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Very nice. Here is a pic of my V Star Classic that I purchased last August. I have added a Silverado windshield and passing lamps since I took this picture. When are you getting the Toy Hauler?


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I was hoping you'd get a big one... lol Looks like you fit it great. Sweet bike!

Carey


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Sweet. Love those long shots.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Those are some really nice bikes.







Now I wish I never sold mine
















Thor


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

Thor said:


> Those are some really nice bikes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There can always be another bike, but then you will have to upgrade to a Roo!


----------

